# Hg1-where next?



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

So I've had the hg1 for a couple of years now and it's a great grinder- can switch from espresso to pour over,minimal retention and single dosing. But it's a bit tedious especially with lighter roasts to grind even more so when for multiple shots. Now I'm nowhere near upgrading/changing but wonder where next. Dont feel the niche will improve on what the hg1 offers so am only only left with monoliths. If so it would be years away and who knows what would be available then.

Any thoughts??


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just a quick note on the HG1, I take it you've got the non-slip mat beneath it?

I found that made a huge difference to daily use.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Had used a non slip but wasn't massive for me. What are you using?. I often find I'm doing the hg1 dance -I'll call it the twist and grind.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> Had used a non slip but wasn't massive for me. What are you using?. I often find I'm doing the hg1 dance -I'll call it the twist and grind.


So, you are coming to your senses at last! You can borrow my Niche for a few days to try. What is your bottom line? I always thought the HG was not a good match for levers causing spritzing and channelling.....buy a decent od grinder and a hand grinder for your odd brewed, or just use the Niche that you have never tried!


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> Had used a non slip but wasn't massive for me. What are you using?. I often find I'm doing the hg1 dance -I'll call it the twist and grind.


I use a Tenura Extreme, it's sticky enough that I can grind without holding the supporting handle.

I'm actually a bit concerned that it'll never move if I ever need to relocate it.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Me too,

Don't worry @Aidy I have moved it and cleaned the mat. No issues.

It really doesn't move in day to day use though!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Plus one for the Tenura. Works a treat.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Will order one of them. 20x20 the correct size??


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> So, you are coming to your senses at last! You can borrow my Niche for a few days to try. What is your bottom line? I always thought the HG was not a good match for levers causing spritzing and channelling.....buy a decent od grinder and a hand grinder for your odd brewed, or just use the Niche that you have never tried!


. Still love the hg1 though. I did have two spritzers today mind so I'll blame the grinder as obviously it wasn't down to poor user technique over the whole process.........


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

@MildredM do you still use the hg1? Or has the monolith become the only way now?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> @MildredM do you still use the hg1? Or has the monolith become the only way now?


I don't use it much, no, but I still find it such a superb bit of kit - even if only to look at


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

When I had the HG 1 I found using 2 clamps to secure it to the work top really helped.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

This is the mat I bought 200 x 200. https://www.completecareshop.co.uk/household-aids/non-slip-mats/tenura-extreme-mat-clear


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HG1 is no more prone to spritzing than any other grinder - just needs attention to barista prep. Really needs clamping down if used consistently for lighter roasts. Being a conical, doesn't shine for lighter roasts either - not able to push extraction yield out of the acidic zone which is why I reluctantly said goodbye to mine. For medium plus roasts, it really delivers.

If you enjoy lighter roasts - only way to go is grinder with flat burrs and, if you can afford it, the bigger the better. There are other grinders out there other than the monoliths. Mythos delivers good results with lighter roasts and, if you want bigger burrs, there are other grinders with 83mm burr sets and higher.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I really value the ability to single dose but am a fan of mythos'. Have definitely noticed a slightly more acidic edge with lighter beans. The spritzing was my poor prep as I was rushing. So what's out there with good single dose and flat burrs that won't require me to sell a kidney?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can chuck in a single dose into a Mythos. With burrs sets sitting horizontally, they benefit from having some weight above them to prevent popcorning. This is achieved by keeping the hopper stocked. Method round that is to use a tube sitting on the grinder's throat with a weight sitting on top of the beans. This way, you don't have to have many beans in the tube unlike the hopper. My son has a Ceado E37S which we rigged a borosilicate tube plus an older tamper to add pressure to the beans - works well. No reason this won't work for a Mazzer Major which can be picked up very cheaply.

Then you're into selling kidney territory - Monolith Flats, EG1 or the EK43. The latter does come up now and again used - and on Ebay.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

EG-1







or Wug2Grinder : Motorize Your HG-1 https://wug2grinder.boutir.com


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

JackHK said:


> EG-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw those. Seems great. Sadly not poss with my version on the hg1


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I do miss owning the HG1. I feel the coffee was nicer than I'm having now from the Compak E8, the manual process did bore me in the end.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Lefteye said:


> I saw those. Seems great. Sadly not poss with my version on the hg1


Why not? how are yours different

You can try catch him on FB for advice https://www.facebook.com/wug2grinder

So easy installation, try see this video


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

JackHK said:


> Why not? how are yours different
> 
> You can try catch him on FB for advice https://www.facebook.com/wug2grinder
> 
> So easy installation, try see this video


oh maybe this isn't the same as a mod I'd seen. That one only fitted on hg1s that didn't have the locking but on the upright like mine has.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers @JackHK. I've messaged him but think this might have been the mod which doesn't fit mine


----------

